# PGMs for plating jewelry



## resabed01 (May 6, 2010)

Lately I've been buying lots of assorted jewelry for cheap and sorting out the karat gold and sterling. I also am accumulating a lot of gold plated stuff for the stripping cell. But then i wonder about the rest. How do I tell when I come across something rhodium plated? Is it marked? Also, the silver plated, would it be worth my while to seperate this or just dispose of it? I'd hate to toss a item thinking it was silver plate when in fact it's rhodium. What about other PGMs? Is this something I should watch for if they plate with these too?
Thanks

Trevor.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 6, 2010)

Recently, someone mentioned a Rh plated object that was marked Rh or rhodium but, I'm thinking it was rhodium over silver. In general, though, I would say it is not marked. Rhodium is usually plated so thin that, often, silver plating can be worth about 1/2 as much as rhodium plating, per square inch. The first problem with both metals, when plated, is to recover them economically. The 2nd problem with Rh is to sell it after you recover it.


----------

